# welcome Cagey and bibliolept as new mods in EO



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that we are adding Cagey and bibliolept as new moderators of the English Only forum.

I look forward to working with both of you!

Mike


----------



## Revontuli

Congratulations


----------



## audiolaik

Congratulations!


----------



## Trisia

Happy day.  

No, not , make that !







It's a privilege. Welcome to the team, both of you. An awesome addition.


----------



## JamesM

WOOHOO!  Great to have you aboard, you two!

James


----------



## Kibramoa

*Congratulations to both of you.*
**​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas Felicidades Biblio!*​ 
Estoy segura de que harás un gran papel como moderador . Me parece que tomaron una decisión muy sabia al extenderte la invitación de formar parte del equipo de moderadores.

Abrazos grandotes (acompañados de brincos de gusto por la noticia , mereces el nombramiento y toda la suerte del mundo )

Tampi

Nota: No tengo el gusto de conocer a Cagey pero igual le mando felicitaciones .


----------



## bibliolept

Revontuli and Audiolaik: Thank you very much. I hope that this won't mean you'll give less weight to my suggestions.

Trisia: Couldn't have done it without you.

JamesM: So the mods are the ones that go down with the ship?

Kibramoa: Thank you very much. Salud!

Tampi: Mil gracias, chica. Ya sabes que me gusta mucho ayudar cuando puedo.


----------



## piraña utria

Hi, there.

I was quite sure that they both were moderators: I mean, come on, take a look at their "numbers"...

Congratulations, guys.


----------



## Revontuli

Giving less weight to your suggestions:O?
Never!


----------



## lablady

I knew it was just a matter of time before you joined the ranks of the frustrated... (Context? What's context?)

Condolences Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Flaminius

Cheers to you two.


----------



## xqby

Excellent choices. You two were moderators of my heart long before being made moderators of English Only, if you know what I mean. 
I hope you know what I mean, as I have no idea. Maybe I should start a thread in EO...


----------



## Nunty

Yeehaw! Welcome, you two, and hang on to your hats!


----------



## bibliolept

Lablady: Thank you! We are at last beginning to wrest control away from the New England regime!

Flaminius: And thank you. As it's Friday night, I suppose one or two sips of beer couldn't hurt...

xqby: I'm stumped! But thank you--I think.

Nun-T: Thanks. Yes, bronco-busting is exactly what this feels like right now. (See, Lablady and Cagey? They see California and think we're unpolished frontierspeople! Just kidding, NT.)


----------



## ewie

*Hello chaps ~ Welcome to the modmob.  It was a slightly tortuous and lengthy process but I **hope * *feel * *pray * *know we made the right decision in selecting you from the mass of potential **victims * *candidates.*


----------



## Vanda

Heyyy guys, here you are!!! 

Bem-vindos ao time!​


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Welcome Cagey and bibliolept!*
 
Don't forget to click on the right answer... 
(Yes, that is. Come on!)


----------



## Loob

O excellent choice - two of my EO heroes!

Many, many congratulations, bibbles & Cagey


----------



## sokol

Welcome both of you, it is great that you're mad mod enough to do this job!


----------



## bibliolept

piraña utria: Gracias.

ewie: I didn't know that this is what the proverbial mod had looks like.

Angel.Aura: It was actually this fellow in mirrored shades offering me a blue pill and a red pill.

Loob: Coming from one of my heroes, that means a lot.

Sokol: They called me mad at Oxford! I'll show them! I'll show them all!


----------



## ewie

bibliolept said:


> ewie: I didn't know that this is what the proverbial mod had looks like.


Now that your a moderator, Bibbles, would you like me to continue pointing out you're embarrassing typos in public?


----------



## Trisia

ewie said:


> ... you're embarrassing typos in public?


 Yes, he is!  Will he also send them a PM?


----------



## loladamore

Marvellous. Well deserved and overdue. 

Congratuleishuns!
(well, if nobody else can be bothered to spell properly, why should I)


----------



## Cagey

I'm a little tipsy now, what with all the toasting.   I hope I don't do anything to embarrass myy tyops.

 I want to thank you for your congratulations and good wishes, all you fellow foreros whose 'faces' are familiar:_ Revontuli, audiolaik, piraña utria, xqby, Loob, lablady, loladamore_, along with _Kibramoa_ and _Tampiqueña_ whom I hope to get to know.  _*You were the co-foreros of my heart before I had a heart.*_*** Oops! I fear I've giving away my identity. It's the drink; it went to my head.

 I also want to thank the mods making me feel welcome: Trisia, JamesM, Flaminius, Nun-Translator, ewie, Vanda, Angel.Aura and sokol. I wouldn't have the nerve to try to do this, if I didn't feel that you all were there to help. 

*** _purple prose._


----------



## cycloneviv

Wahey!!!! Two more to deal with my voluminous red triangle clicking! 

Hearty congratulations to you both!!


----------



## ewie

cycloneviv said:


> Wahey!!!! Two more to deal with my voluminous red triangle clicking!


The RaPs _have _been pretty thin on the ground while you've been away, Vivi


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations!*
and may the force be with you!!!


----------



## cycloneviv

ewie said:


> The RaPs _have _been pretty thin on the ground while you've been away, Vivi



*ponders whether to report Ewie's post as chat and off-topic...*


----------



## pyan

Really good to have new blood!

Welcome.


----------



## Cagey

Thank you, cycloneviv.  I want to feel useful.  

And I will need all the help and support I can get, from earthlings or aliens, Topsie and pyan.


----------



## bibliolept

Thank you cycloneviv, loladamore, and Topsie. It's a real star-studded gala here!

Pyan, thanks. I hear that this gig takes not only blood but also sweat and tears.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome guys!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

Good grief!  One takes a weekend off and comes back to find this.

What on earth were the powers-that-be thinking?  Now, not only is the EO mod team infested by greater competence, grace, humor (well, in a Narragonion sort of way, maybe, perhaps...), skill, knowledge, helpful attitudes and such, but we will all have to learn to enjoy our victuals with heaps of mayo and sprouts.

¡Bienvenidos al equipo de la locura inacabable!


----------



## brian

I wonder where Mike gets the unbelievable perspicacity to continually pick the best of the best. 

A warm welcome to two wonderful foreros who will undoubtedly prove to be great mods as well.


----------



## TrentinaNE

brian8733 said:


> I wonder where Mike gets the unbelievable perspicacity to continually pick the best of the best.


I suspect he gets some good advice from the existing team along the way. 

Congratulations and welcome, Cagey and bibliolept. 

Elisabetta


----------

